# Gifs erstellen- wie stellt man das an



## Gaedingar (14. Februar 2004)

Hallihallo!

Ich würde gerne meine eigenen Gifs nach Zeichnungen erstellen. Welche Programme benötigt man dazu? Bewegungsablauf skizzieren, scannen und dann Wie erreicht man zB den Fluss einer Bewegung und setzt dies technisch um? 

VlG, Gaedingar!


----------



## Astronaut (2. März 2004)

Hallo Gaedingar, 

also ich benutze für Gif Animationen Ulead Gif Animator 5.0, dort gibt es verschiedene Effekte und vorgegebene Bewegungsabläufe. 

Es sind praktisch hintereinandergereihte Bilder, wie beim Daumenkino. 

Du erstellst also verschiedene Bilder, welche in der Reihe nach hintereinander ablaufen. Die überflüssigen Pixel werden später entfernt, damit nur die Bereiche hinzukommen, die sich im Bild verändern.

Bei Zeichnungen wird es aber schwierig, da diese ja alle komplett unterschiedlich sind.  Du brauchst ein Ausgangsbild worin sich nur einzelne Elemente verändern, ansonsten wird die Datei zu groß.

mfg, Astronaut


----------

